# auto trans filter?



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

hey guys, was thinking about changing trans fluid, doesn't have a filter to replace does it? how many quarts to refill? thanks for the info.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The transmission filter is unservicable. So, no you don't have to change it.

I believe that if you drain the tranny by way of the drain plug about 5 qts will come out. Do that 3 times over 5k and you'll end up changing most of the fluid in there. *shrug*

Darktide


----------

